# Linux : rexec failed for IPV6

## ravikantsahu

Hi

I am getting following error in running the rexec for  IPV6

Please help me?

< linux115 ! >rexec -d -l ravi -p ravi fdfe:dcba:9876:0:211:43ff:fe58:a85d ls

rexec: Host = fdfe:dcba:9876:0:211:43ff:fe58:a85d

rexec: Command to execute = ls

rexec: Error in rexec system call,

rexec: (The following system error may itself be in error)

rexec: No such file or directory

Ravi

----------

## tomk

Moved from Documentation, Tips & Tricks to Networking & Security as support questions shouldn't be posted to D,T&T.

----------

